# Icon



## PI930N (6. September 2001)

Sacht ma weiss einer wie ich das icon welches bei manchen seiten erscheint wenn mans ie bookmarkt ?  also ihr wisst doch was ich mein oder ?  wenn ich eine seite in meine favoriten adde dann hat die manchmal ein eigenes icon anstatt des explorers zeichen...würde gerne wissen wie das geht...


----------



## wo0zy (20. September 2001)

geht das eigentlich auch dass das teil sofort angezegt wird, und nicht erst nach nem bookmark!?

kann man da nich irgendwas mit javascipt drehen?


----------



## PI930N (21. September 2001)

jo dank dir....sorry das ich so spät antworte...habe ganz vergessen das ich hier ein thread aufgemacht habe.. *g*


----------

